# Corsair H115i vs BeQuiet! Silent loop  BW003 280mm



## Schoschonen (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Ich suche für einen Freund einen guten AIO Wasserkühlung, die Optisch sowie auch Silent und gute Leistung bringt .
Ich finde direkt unterschied welcher das jetzt besser ist oder schlechter ist.
Vilt könnten ihr mir helfen, Im endeffekt soll das Ganze Silent sein und gute Grad bringen .

Kurz zu den Komponenten: 

Es ist ein Corsair Gehäuse und PSU von Corsair 

einen i7 7700k
GTX 1070 
MSI Z270 Mainboard 

PS Die Standard Lüfter werden ausgetauscht zu Corsair CO-9050067-WW HD120 RGB 

Wenn ihr sonst noch eine gut AIO kennt, was ihr mir empfehlen könnte  - würde mich freuen auf eure Meinungen


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2017)

Silent wirst du wohl nur mit einer Alphacool Eisbaer 360 werden und diese vielleicht auch nur wenn du noch ein 240er Radiator mit dazu packst.
Denn eine Wasserkühlung ist erst silent und gut wenn genug Radiatorenfläche verbaut ist.

AIOs müssen daher weder gut noch silent sein.
Da ist man oft mit einem gutem Luft kühler besser dran.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2017)

Den Silent Loop kannst du so einstellen, dass er unhörbar ist -- mit den Serien Lüftern.
Daher würde ich den empfehlen.
Den habe ich vor einiger Zeit selbst verbaut. Im Bios entsprechend eingestellt und seit dem läuft er unhörbar, liefert genug Leistung und hat keine nervige Software wie der Corsair.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2017)

Das ist ja schön wenn es bei dir so gut läuft und passt, leider sagen oft andere Beiträge hier im Forum was anderes aus.
Zum Teil sind die Temperaturen zu hoch oder müssen mit hohen Drehzahlen betrieben werden was alles andere als leise ist.

Langsam drehende Lüfter können das Wasser nicht gut kühlen, daher kommt es am ende aufs Kompromiss an... entweder leise und höhere Temperaturen oder laut und bessere Temperaturen.
Zum Teil kommen auch noch defekte Pumpen bei der Silent Loop noch dazu, wie in diesem Thema als Beispiel: Silent Loop 280 - Pumpe sporadisch extrem laut (Video)

Einfach mal andere Themen besuchen und schauen wie dort die Silent Loop abgeschnitten hat. 
Als ich auf Wasser umgestiegen bin war mir eines klar... entweder richtig oder gar nicht... 

Denn eine gute Luftkühlung kann auch leiser und gut kühlen, das wird eine AIO mit Wasser weil sie mit Wasser betrieben wird nicht zwangsläufig auch sein.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2017)

Wie gesagt, ausprobieren, wenn du oben guten Abzug hast, ist das kein Problem. Die Temperaturen bewegen sich bei 65° unter Last.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2017)

Möchte ich auch nicht bestreiten, denn andere können auch was falsch verbaut haben.
Deine Temperaturen unter Last sind auch gut, wobei man diese Temperaturen auch mit Luft hin bekommt, daher stellt sich halt am ende die Frage ob sich solch eine AIO lohnt.
Im Fall das hohe Arbeitsspeicher verbaut werden sollen oder gar noch mit LED wäre es jedenfalls mit einer AIO besser.

Meine CPU bekam ich mit Luft auf 56 Grad unter Last(Spiele) gekühlt.
Mit meiner Wasserkühlung sind es jetzt nur noch 46 Grad.
Dabei müssen meine Lüfter nicht über 500-600 U/min laufen.

Wobei ich meine Wasserkühlung auf viel Fläche aufgebaut habe und so auch wenig Drehzahlen der Lüfter brauche.
Ich komme sogar mit nur 320 U/min aus und meine CPU und GPU Temperaturen würden nicht über 50 Grad ansteigen.

Das würde ich dann als Silent mit guter Kühlung bezeichnen.


----------



## Schoschonen (4. Mai 2017)

Das Ist mir alles klar das eine Coustom WAKÜ besser ist habe ich ja selber auch, aber das lässt das Budget nicht her vom Kollegen.

Ich " muss" eine verbauen da die Ram riegel sehr hoch sind und er unbedingt Rot blinkede LED haben wollte bei den Riegel  naja muss er wissen

Mir ist nur wichtig was genau der Unterschied ist, klar schöner wäre es alles Von Corsair zu haben dann hat man eine Einheit (lüfter werden getauscht) 
Aber eben was sind die Großen unterschiede


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Möchte ich auch nicht bestreiten, denn andere können auch was falsch verbaut haben.
> Deine Temperaturen unter Last sind auch gut, wobei man diese Temperaturen auch mit Luft hin bekommt, daher stellt sich halt am ende die Frage ob sich solch eine AIO lohnt.
> Im Fall das hohe Arbeitsspeicher verbaut werden sollen oder gar noch mit LED wäre es jedenfalls mit einer AIO besser.



Ist ja nicht mein Rechner.
Es ging um den Rechner eines Bekannten.
Der hat sich den Ryzen 1800X mit einem Crosshair Hero und 32GB RAM gekauft und der wollte eben keinen fetten Kühler haben, weil das halbe Board dann darunter ist und man vom Board nichts mehr sehen kann.
Dazu halt noch die Trident RGB RAM. 
Man kennt das ja, Optik eben. 
Und der hat sich dann den Silent Loop dazu ausgesucht. Erst hat er den Kraken X62 im Blick gehabt, aber die Software ist da nicht die Beste. 
Als Case dient das Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Tempered Glass.

Ich hab die Pure Wings 2 -- also die Serienlüfter -- im Bios so eingestellt, dass sie erst ab 70° aufdrehen. Die Minimaldrehzahl beträgt 20%. Weiter runter geht da nicht.
Und eben selbst Unter Max Last bleibt die Temperatur bei 60-65° und die Lüfter weiterhin bei 20% Drehzahl und damit unhörbar.
Ob du das mit einem Luftkühler schaffst, weiß ich nicht. bezweifel ich aber schon, denn 60° bei 4GHz und nur 20% Lüfterdrehzahl ist auch für einen Top Luftkühler schon eine Ansage.

Ich finde den Silent Loop von der Kühlung her nicht schlecht. Aber ich würde eben immer den 280er nehmen, da er einfach mehr Fläche hat als der 240er.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2017)

Mehr Fläche ist immer besser.


----------



## Puffin_Haze (4. Mai 2017)

Ich kann dir die Corsair AIO's echt empfehlen. Ich habe  erst vor 2 Wochen für mein neuen PC die H115i geholt. Dazu noch 2 x Corsair ML140 PRO RED  und ich bin restlos zufrieden. Die Lüfter kosten zwar nen Fuffi, aber es lohnt sich wirklich !!


----------



## Chimera (4. Mai 2017)

Also, dass die Silent Loop 1A+ ist, seh ich auch bei meinem ollen Phenom X4 mit 125W TDP: trotz OC und relativ hoher Spannung, hat selbst der kleine 120mm Nexxxos Radi mit 2x Silent Loop 3 HS keine Probs den kühl zu halten und vorallem unter der magischen 60°C Grenze (was ja laut AMD dann langsam der Bereich der max. Temperatur wär). Selber nutze ich ja auch so ne Asetek AIO, die Cryorig A80, also vergleichbar mit dem Zeugs von Corsair (auch die verwenden Asetek AIOs und CoolIt). Was dir bei nem Asetek Modell erst mal klar sein muss: deren Pumpe fangen immer(!) irgendwann an leicht zu rattern. Bei manchen erst nach Jahren, bei anderen nach Wochen und bei einigen sofort nach dem auspacken. Das Problem hat Asetek schon seit den ersten Modellen, der Corsair H50 und H70 und obwohl Asetek mittlerweile die 5te Gen von Pumpe verwendet, taucht das Problem noch immer auf (die Kraken X61 vom Bekannten hat vor einigen Tagen auch angefangen, nachdem sie doch ein paar Jahre ruhig war).
Zudem das grösste Manko: diese Modelle von Corsair & Co. sind kaufen-einbauen-wegschmeissen Modelle, da kannst du weder Wasser nachfüllen noch Schläuche tauschen oder Radiator wechseln, rein gar nix (ausser man bastelt sich was zusammen). DAS ist einer der grossen Pros bei der Silent Loop, nebst den verbauten Teilen. Und obwohl die SL bei 12V betrieben werden muss, ist sie schön leise und man muss sich auch nicht mit irgend ner Software abkämpfen, die mal gut funzt und dann mal wieder nicht (uiiii, wie haben manche geflucht, als das Corsair Link unter Win 8 rumspackte wie verrückt  ). In meinen Augen das wohl grösste Manko: Ja, die Pure Wings 2 sind zwar brauchbar, aber nicht wirklich gut. Ich hab nach dem Kauf alles an Lüfis was hier rumliegt getestet (Gelid Silent 12, EKL WingBoost/WingBoost 2, Noctua NF-P12, Silent Wings 2 und Silent Wings 3, NB eLoop B12-2) und mich am Ende für die Silent Wings 3 entschieden, da diese für mich(!) den besten Kompro aus Lautstärke und Leistung brachten. Die Noctua NF-P12 fand ich schon am NH-U12P SE nicht so toll, da sie unter Last nicht wirklich leise sind, die eLoop waren zwar laufruhig, doch der Lüfi im Pull erzeugte ein unangenehmes Geräusch. Die EKL waren von der Lautstärke her auch gut, aber halt auch schwach wie die Pure Wings, den Gelid konnt man in der Pipa rauchen. So, addiert man dann SL plus 2x hochwertige Lüfis, ist man halt in nem recht hohen Preisbereich angelangt.
Wenn einem die Kohle nicht stört, kann man sicher zugreifen. Wenn man aber möglichst günstig eine AIO will und einem der ökologische Aspekt egal ist, greift man besser zu nem Asetek/CoolIt-Modell von Corsair, NZXT (wobei die meistens auch überteuert sind), Cryorig, Arctic, usw. Ob man nun so ne Software wirklich braucht oder nicht, ist Ansichtssache. Meine Cryorig läuft auch permanent mit 12V, man kann also nur die Lüfis regeln, dennoch werkelt sie nicht lauter als die Corsair H115i vom Kollegen, welche per Corsair Link auf "Silent" gestellt läuft. Die Software ist ne Spielerei, die in einigen Punkten sicher hilfreich sein kann (die CAM von NZXT und Corsair Link bieten ja mehr als nur olle Waküüberwachung, meist kann man ja auch deren Lichtsysteme wie die Hue+ von NZXT damit regeln), dennoch ist es nicht wirklich ne lebensnotwendige Sache. Und zum regeln der Lüfis braucht man ja kaum so ne Software, hat ja jedes gute Mobo ne eigene Software für die Lüfis 
Ergo: stell deinen Kollegen vor die Wahl: ist für ihn das Label eines Wegwerfproduktes mit Steuersoftware wichtig oder eben eine eher schlichte AIO, die sich dafür auf Wunsch auch noch bissel erweitern/modden liesse. Alternativ gäb es ja noch die Eisbaer, welche ne ähnliche Pumpe, denselben Radi (auch Alphacool Nexxxos), usw. verwendet, aber doch bissel mehr bietet, wie z.B. die Erweiterung um die GPU Module. So was kann und muss halt die Person entscheiden, die danach damit leben muss. Sicher, man kann im Forum fragen, doch dann muss man auch damit rechnen, dass man eine Million Pro, Contras, Alternativen, Sinn-/Sinnlosigkeit, usw. zu hören bekommt und ob einem das im Endeffekt wirklich weiterbringt  ?


----------



## Duvar (5. Mai 2017)

Corsairs RGB HD 120 Lüfter laufen mit 800 RPM min.
Sind also nicht wirklich silent. Hab 6 von denen verbaut: Test - Corsair HD120 RGB - Conseil Config


----------



## J4Y84 (6. Mai 2017)

Besitze selbst eine Corsair H100i (seit gut 4 Jahren) und bin ziemlich zufrieden. Die erste Woche war die Pumpe zu hören, danach war das Geräusch verschwunden. Seit dem läuft das Ding 1a. Ich habe noch die Standard Lüfter drauf, was natürlich nicht mal im Ansatz "Silent" ist. Aber sofern der PC keinen exponierten Platz hat, fällt es nicht so sehr auf (es sei denn, man lässt mal Prime laufen). 
Eines sollte man sich jedoch bewusst sein, eine AiO verbringt keine Wunder und ist auch nicht "besser" als ein LuKü und auch nicht vergleichbar mit einer Custom-WaKü. 
Ich habe mir meine auf Grund der Optik und der Möglichkeit nicht nur low-profile RAM verbauen zu können gekauft. Ich wollt aber auch keine Kilos am Mainboard hängen haben. Von daher bot mir eine AiO genau die richtige Lösung. Wem es nur um Leistung und Lautstärke geht, der sollte entweder zu einem top LuKü greifen oder sich eine Custom WaKü anlegen. 

Jedoch ist meine Beschreibung mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da ich keine Ahnung von den neueren Modellen habe. Glaube aber nicht, dass sich sooo viel geändert hat


----------



## Chimera (6. Mai 2017)

J4Y84 schrieb:


> Jedoch ist meine Beschreibung mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da ich keine Ahnung von den neueren Modellen habe. Glaube aber nicht, dass sich sooo viel geändert hat



Nur eben, man kann solche Modelle wie die Fractal Kelvin, BQ Silent Loop und AC Eisbaer nicht mit den Corsair & Co. direkt vergleichen, da sie halt näher an echten Waküs sind als diese geschlossenen AIOs-ohne-Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten. Brutal ausgedrückt: alle Asetek/CoolIt Modelle sind Einwegprodukte, also Wegwerfprodukte. Man muss bei den geschlossenen AIOs einfach mit Kompromissen leben. Man kann z.B. bei den geschlossenen AIOs den Radi nicht einfach so aussen anbringen, ebenso kann man nicht einfach mal längere Schläuche anbringen oder andere Fittings oder den bestehenden Radi um nen weiteren erweitern (ok, solches ist bei der Silent Loop ja auch nur mit Garantieverlust möglich, aber es ist halt möglich), usw.
Hat man irgendwann mal die Absicht ne echte Wakü zu bauen, kann man von der Silent Loop/Eisbaer/Kelvin ja sogar noch Teile weiterverwenden, da der Radiator z.B. ein stinknormaler Alphacool Nexxxos Radiator ist, ebenso könnt man (bei gleicher Schaluchdurchmessernutzung) die Fittings weiterverwenden. Aber in einem Punkt hast du recht: im Vergleich zu echten high-end Doppelturmkühlern, ja da sind die AIOs nicht wirklich viel besser in der Kühlleistung. Ausnahme wären Modelle mit 360mm Radiator, wobei auch schon die 280er ne ordentliche Kühlleistung bringen. Jedoch ist eben der grösste Vorteil, dass der Kühlkörper nicht mehr direkt über der Graka sitzt und eben man alles rund um den Sockel viel besser erreichen kann, ohne Kühler demontieren zu müssen.
Fakt ist: es wird immer Menschen geben, die ner AIO nix abgewinnen können und andere, die sie lieben.  Im Endeffekt muss dies jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, zumal man das gehörte sowieso in keinster Weise vermitteln kann, da nun mal kein mensch die Geräusche gleich wahrnimmt wie ein anderer, ergo Fragen bzgl. Lautstärke und Geräuschniveau ein Stück weit auch nonsense sind.


----------

